# New Toy Puppy Feeding Question



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

We are picking up our new puppy on Dec. 12. I talked to the breeder today and asked him what kind of food to get. He said Pro Plan Puppy Chicken for Toy Breeds. I looked up the ingredients and it does not look very high quality to me. Should I buy a bag and gradually change him to a better food or just immediately start him on something else? I am interested in feeding raw but the more I read it seems the more confused I get. Proponents of raw often say don't cut up the food but I am going to have a toy puppy. Some say don't give vegetables - some do. Some also include bananas and apples. What should I do?:dontknow:


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

What you do is all dependent on how comfortable you are and how your dog does. If she was on the proplan from the breeder, then i would give her a good week or 2 before switching. No, i would not stay on this food. I would ask the breeder to give me a gallon sized bag worth of food. I dont recommend switching puppies right away. They are under enough stress when you bring them to a new home that they dont need the stress of a diet change. Once she is comfortable after about 2 weeks, then you can Gradually switch her to a new food. Make SURE she has food available alot during the day. Make sure she actually eats (even just a few kernals are good for a toy puppy) every couple hours so she doesnt develope hypoglycemia (low blood sugar). 

As for raw, again it depends on how comfortable you are. There are SO many different ways to do this diet, and most are not wrong. It can be confusing though to start out. Dont underestimate her chewing capabilites though just because of her size. She needs the oral benefits more then big dogs as Most small dogs have horrible teeth. Once you have her, and seriously start to consider it then come back here and ask more questions. Its not something you Have to do.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you bigpoodleperson. What you say makes a lot of sense. Once he settles in I do want to introduce him to raw - a major reason is a(s you point out) the oral health benefits. I have been reading old threads and links that people have posted.

Is there any way to tell if your toy is suffering from hypoglycemia before they have a seizure?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with what BPP said. If you are not totally comfortable with raw, have you considered feeding pre-made raw or dehydrated raw?

Do you mind sharing some details of your puppy (and breeder)? Looking forward to seeing some pictures. Oh, are you done with your shopping for the new pup?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i always recommnd to people to start with a commercial raw for the majority of the diet. Then add in some stuff yourself. This makse sure the balance is correct while you figur raw out. 

Plus its the easiest!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> Is there any way to tell if your toy is suffering from hypoglycemia before they have a seizure?


The most classic sign is a puppy that acts drunk. Is "out of it", cant walk straight, doesnt respond or seems in a daze. I Always tell my clients that if they see this to rub some corn syrup on the puppies gums (they dont have to eat it), THEN call the vet!!! Better to be safe then sorry with the corn syrup. If you see these signs then call the vet right away, and dont settle for a "later appointment". It is a true emergency. I have very unfortunatly had a couple puppies die in my hands trying to save them from this.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

We are picking up our puppy next Sunday! The breeder, Paul Redding of Saratoga Toy Poodles, said that he is a platinum grey male. Paul is not teck savy at all and did not know how to put pictures of the puppies on the computer but his partner sent us pictures of his parents. Both were show pictures his mom had won Best of Variety and his dad won Best of Breed or Variety New Champion. His parter is at the Eukanuba Agility Competiton this weekend - they have the top toy poodle in agility now. I had originally contacted Barbara Burdick (Barclay) who was recommended by Feralpudel and others on this forum. She referred me to Paul. I then checked him out on this forum and was told he seems to have the kind of awards you would want to see - both show and agility. Being paranoid, I went to 3 days of a 4 day large dog show held at the Big E. Lou and I had a blast - so many gorgous dogs. Someone helping the judge in the ring saw us hanging around and asked us if we had any questions. We told her we wanted info. on toy poodles and she referred us to someone who is a breeder and a handler. She told us she wins a lot and she would be a great person to ask. As it happens she knows Paul very well. She was even showing one of his young poodles (who she let me hold). She had nothing but great things to say about him.

I have been buying up a storm getting ready for my new boy. I purchased a Sherpa carrier for trips on the plane, a small crate and lambswool bed to make it cushy, a poodle book, a puppy training book and odds and ends like leashes, collars, a tooth scaler, small dog dishes for the crate, a small elevated bowl set, collapsable bowl for drinks while we are out and a comb. I want to buy a Laube Trimmer and some type of hair dryer but I still can't make up my mind what is best. I might get a Laube for that too - it gets good reviews. I am waiting to get The Complete Poodle Book to get more educated before I buy. We had a really nice bed for Zack (he was an Aussie) - I will have to see if the puppy likes it or if it is just too big for a toy.

I think a commercial raw dog food is a great way for me to start out - thank you for that advice. As you say once I get a handle on it I can modify from there.

Bigpoodleperson - thank you so much for letting me know about the hypoglycemia. I searched on the internet but they did not tell me the warning signs - they would just say if your dog has a seizure use maple or corn syrup and then get him to a vet. I don't want to wait till the dog has a seizure. I am going to be carrying around a vial just in case. How sad that you have had puppies brought to you too late to save - especially when you know it could have been prevented. 

I want to thank all the people on the forum who have been so helpful to me. I have learned so much both from people's comments and in reading old threads.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

It sounds like you are getting a very lovely puppy!! Congrats!!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations! Platinum grey! Can't wait!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you! 6 days to go. I am so excited. :cheers2:


----------

